# 1965 GTO engine/VIN number question



## BEA (Dec 14, 2016)

I am new at this so be patient (note first post). I bought a 1965 GTO. I have PHS papers. Someone locally told me that the engine block number and the VIN number could not be exactly matched with each other due to the numbering system used at the time. The issue is that the original engine/trans are gone so there is no way to go back, but is there any added benefit (value) to obtaining another 1965 block and installing another 2 speed auto on the column? Mine is a hard top, was blue charcoal (now weathered gold) blue interior (now musty black) 4 barrel carb. I am doing a frame off, going back to original color inside and out. Somewhere along the way it had a 4 speed installed. I am wondering if I am better off trying to go back as close to original as I can, or since the engine/trans are not original, does it really matter at this point? Either way I am going to have more in the restoration than what the car is worth, but that is just the way it is. At the same time, if possible, I would like to enhance the value too, beyond just the restoration improvements. Thank you.


----------



## Georgpn1 (Dec 10, 2016)

The answers to all of your questions, I think, fall in the personal preference category. Since you will have an almost-impossible task of returning it to the truly original state, you probably want to make decisions based on how you are going to be using/driving the car when its done. For example, if you want to possibly street race it (or have any cred with your buddies), I'd think you'd want to stay with the 4-speed rather than going back to a 2-speed auto. You can get back to date-correct engine/transmission/rear-end, for whatever that matters to you - getting them to actually match your VIN/data tags/PHS docs may be more hassle/cost than its worth. (If you happen to get the Protect-O-Plate with the car, that might get you the correct engine info, but finding that engine is likely a hard task.) But to quote Dennis Miller - "Hey, that's just my opinion; I may be wrong."


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

As noted, decide what you expect out of the car and build your engine accordingly to suit your dreams. 

A tri-power & 4-speed will always be most desirable and increase saleable value should you decide to let it go.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

PontiacJim said:


> As noted, decide what you expect out of the car and build your engine accordingly to suit your dreams.
> 
> A tri-power & 4-speed will always be most desirable and increase saleable value should you decide to let it go.


PJ's right. Even if non-original, a four speed, tri-power GTO will fetch more than an original GTO w/the two speed automatic and 4-bbl carb; the paint and upholstery being the next determining factors.


----------

